# Update of Leonardo and Lulu



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

The babies have taken flight!!! As of 3 days now, they leave the balcony and go for flights with mom or dad quite regularly. Leo was a bit leary at first, but now he's the more adventurous one. They are still not too good at smooth landings, hence we put a tarp on the couch (as they were crash landing on it, then pooping). Feeding time is a very exciting event. They are very loud and now feed out in the open as they are too big to do it under the couch where their sibling egglets are still being sat on. I've included some pics.

One concern.....if you can note from the photos....Leonardo has what appears to be a large piece of poop on his left foot. Will that work itself off on its' own? It's been there for at least 4 days.


----------



## abbysian (Jun 15, 2008)

Really cute pigies. Don't worry about the poop on baby's foot. It will come off eventually. My terrace pigie had dried poop and cement on both of her feet, for about two weeks, before tenacious shaking and walking around, finally dislodged the mess. I felt soo bad for my baby when she would try to land and the feet couldn't quite hit the ledge properly.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What nice pictures!

You can put out an old cat litter box (clean, if you haven't done so) fill it up with water and watch them bathe. They will enjoy it very much and it will allow them to get rid of poop on foot, or anywhere, get rid of pesky critters, and water-proof their feathering to prepare them for the outdoors.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those are terrific pictures!! Good looking babies. You did good!!


----------



## LaBre (Jun 24, 2008)

Awwwww.....thanks guys!!! We can hardly wait to put out some water and watch them bathe now!! We'll do that tomorrow!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great shots! They're beautiful. You're gonna love watching them bath.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

If mom and dad reared that recessive red youngster, then you can expect them to rear about 50% of all the young to be recessive red (both mom and dad must carry recessive red in a heterozygous state to have popped even one of them). That means, you're going to have some good looking ferals running around that neighborhood for a few years to come.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm they look very healthy good work on you for letting them grow up there.
that red one is very handsome lol


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They look great. The bath should help dislodge that cement poop. It will sure be fun to see them in the bath, I hope you are able to get pictures for us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

they are some gorgeous looking babies you got there , hope yoyu enjoy them as much as we do looking at their pictures  thanks for letting them share your balcony and letting us get to see them as well


----------

